# latest trends of bathroom lighting fixture?



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

What does it look like now? Pics?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And where are your fixtures (and hence wiring) now? Ceiling? Over mirror? Wall sconces?

What is the style and vintage of the home?

Lots of interior lighting design is incorporating LED technology. There is a movement in some interior design circles to shift the color of lighting to daylight and 5,000K and above. Nice interior lighting, regardless of it primary spectrum color emission, should have a color rendering index approach 100.


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

Our bathroom has the same features as the picture above yet I do not like the light fixtures. Do you have any decorative ideas?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, that fixture over the mirror is way overboard. I cannot tell for sure from the photo but that is wall mounted right? I think some fixture much simpler, and certainly not as "loud" as those orange things, is called for to show off the woodwork. I have seen really nice, low profile, polished metal or frosted glass tube or wand lites with LED arrays. They give off nice light over mirrors and vanities but almost disappear. In short, I think you have enough going on decoratively with the faucets that you don't need a hokey light fixture.










The light in the ceiling over the toilet looks awfully cool. My guess is it is a compact flourescent bulb? I would switch that out to something daylight and with a full spectrum color rendering index. 

Is there a bath and shower or is this a half bath? I would switch out the bulb in there to match what you put over the toilet.


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

How about these one http://www.lightingbylux.com/Quoizel-Ellis-Three-Light-Bath-Fixture-p/ei8603c.htm?

I think there are not overboard for my white-walled bathroom. What do you think?


----------

